

CS undergrad looking to combine travel and supporting NGOs this summer - rguldener
http://www.charity-hack.org/

======
benjamincburns
Sorry, I don't like to gripe but I have to whine about the site design. I
scroll while reading. As a habit I typically keep my focus toward the top of
the page. With your page the stuff I'm about to read disappears just before I
want to read it. It's _incredibly_ frustrating.

Then when I scroll back up to try to make the text reappear it doesn't unless
I either wait for the fade transition to finish before scrolling up or scroll
up an additional segment. Except when this happened on the first segment I
couldn't scroll up an additional segment so I needed to refresh the page.

You can probably fix this by adding a bunch of whitespace between scroll
transitions, or by fixing the animation step to the scroll event rather than
using a timeout event (I didn't look at your source, but I assume at some
level that's what's happening).

Either way the nontraditional design is superfluous, frustrating, and
distracting from your goal. I assume you want people focused on your content
and ultimately your goal rather than your design. You might have better luck
with a traditional blog layout.

[Edit: I'm on Chrome on a 13" Retina Macbook Pro.]

------
jwomers
Nice idea! Liked the design until the green & yellow background colours...
They're much too bright and contrast with the text makes it very hard to read.
Otherwise, good luck!

~~~
weisser
Yes the yellow nearly blinded me. I really like the page though. It has a good
flow.

------
grimtrigger
Admire the effort, but even if you work from dawn to dusk there's not much you
can do in a day.

~~~
Cyranix
That was my first thought as well -- noble intentions, but NGOs are generally
not run with the "You will ship code on your first day" mantra in mind. One
day could easily be eaten up by

    
    
      * introductions
      * paperwork
      * formulation of problem / explanation of constraints
      * assessing the current situation to figure out what
        solution might be sustainable in the long term (i.e.
        what happens after he leaves)
      * making a rough draft and discovering that there were
        additional constraints that didn't come up at first
    

Some of the articles that resonate best on HN are those which reiterate the
value of doing good work consistently instead of trying to be amazing for a
single moment. Unless this guy has a better plan than his pitch makes
apparent, I'm not sure it's really a worthwhile proposition.

------
jkuria
Try this: <http://afritech.com/item?id=2689> (Maybe you could just whip up
some python in a day)

------
wittgenstein
My eyes hurt after looking at your website.

